# South Coast Caravan and Motorhome Show , Broadlands Romsey



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have spoken to John Cooksey from Appletree today. MHF members are welcome to arrive after noon on Thursday 7th April and depart by 10am on Monday 11th at a fee of £10 a night.
John is going to sort out the booking form on the Romsey show link so that it is the same as the Chepstow one i.e showing the correct fee etc. Can you please put your MHF user name and real names on the booking form please.
Ray


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I don't recall this event before. Obviously Marquis will be there; but is it well attended by exhibitors?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean the Romsey in Hampshire, close to Southampton.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> Do you mean the Romsey in Hampshire, close to Southampton.
> 
> cabby


Yes that's the one in the Broadlands estate. Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is Broadlands Romsey: on the A3090 Romsey by-pass just off the M27. Leave at junction 3 if coming from the north and east or junction 2 if travelling from the west.
Broadlands is just outside Southampton. 35 minutes from Bournemouth. 30 minutes from Portsmouth.
Winchester 20 minutes. For satellite navigation please use SO51 9ZD. This is the former home of Lord Louis Mountbatton. 


Is the House open to the public ???


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Is the House open to the public ???


Broadlands house will reopen to the public in July 2012 after a major reservicing project .

http://www.broadlands.net/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats Ok i will put dungarees on and make out Im a workman and have a look around :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Andysam said:


> I don't recall this event before. Obviously Marquis will be there; but is it well attended by exhibitors?


We, that is MHF, have no idea who the exhibitors are for this show as AppleTree are not forth coming with this information at the moment. 
Ray


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

rayc said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall this event before. Obviously Marquis will be there; but is it well attended by exhibitors?
> ...


Hi Ray,

We wont be there but we will be at the Windsor Show and the one below

22 - 27 FEBRUARY BOAT AND CARAVAN SHOW NEC BIRMINGHAM
11 - 13 MARCH BRITISH LEISURE SHOW WINDSOR 
15 - 17 APRIL THE NATIONAL MOTORHOME SHOW PETERBOROUGH**
20 - 22 MAY THE SOUTHERN MOTORCARAVAN SHOW NEWBURY
9 - 11 SEPTEMBER THE MOTORHOME AND US RV SHOW SHEPTON MALLET**
23 - 25 SEPTEMBER THE MOTORHOME SHOW SEASON FINALE LINCOLN**
NEW 12 - 17 OCTOBER NEW NCC MOTORHOME AND CARAVAN SHOW - NEC BIRMINGHAM NEW


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This seems to be lagging behind somewhat with attendees  and only one booked so far  come on you lot get adding your names to the rally listy and join rayc Ray & Lesley for a smashing weekend at Broadlands.

From memory I think you can walk into the town of Romsey from the show there is also a big swimming pool just up the road and leisure centre for the sporty type or you.

This is a relatively new show but I have spoken to folks who attended it last year and they said they really enjoyed it.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As it is Chepstow Show this coming weekend you may not be able to get through to Appletree to book for Romsey via the phone but you can still download the booking form and post it to them  

We could do with a few more attending if possible just so Ray & Leslie have something to do :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Only a month to go to the Romsey Show now. I see that only one member has confirmed which I guess means booked with Appletree. Would those members on the list please book with Appletreee and confirm as soon as possible.
I am awaiting positive fedback from Jaquie on the Chepstow show and what Appletree can lay on.
Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right come on guys and gals get booking now for Romsey I have been assured by Appletree that there will be quite a lot there for you to look at  and it is in a nice area you can walk into Romsey from where you will be camping.  

There is also the swimming pool just up the road with a fitness centre for the energetic of you.


Its £10 per night minimum of 2 nights to be booked

Ray & Lesley (rayc) are your marshal's for Romsey and I am sure they will keep you all in order :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot of you showing unconfirmed on the rally listy come on folks get booking and let us know when you have please.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot of unconfirmed on here can the following folks let us know if they have booked yet please.

Booking for this show closes on 1st April and we still have plenty of room for a few more to join us there


theorch
OldWomble
****
rosmic
motorhomer2



Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been to a West wessex MCC rally this weekend and they are rallying as a group at the Romsey show. They were positive about it and said last year was good. As they say it is a good place to rally even without a show.
We will be there from Thursday mid day so come and make a long weekend of it. Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ye gods Ray I think we are talking to ourselves here :roll:  

Now come on folks get booking for Romsey its going to be a brilliant weekend  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone booked yet :?: :?: :?: you can speak to us you know :lol: :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have plenty of room at Romsey :roll: 

Those still unconfirmed are if they could please let us know if that are booking or not it would be appreciated. Thanks

motorhomer2
theorch
OldWomble
rosmic



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Well i've just heard from Mr Cooksey at Appletree and he recons we have 21 vans booked for Romsey  but as we only have 9 on our rally list and only 4 of them are booked would the other 17 of you like to let me know just who you are please :roll: 

The names I am looking for are

Mr R Chubb
Mr I Thomas
Mr K. Berwick
Mr R Merrett
Mr M Tomblin
Mr K Broadbent
Mr M Exton
Mr P Walton
Karren & Tony King
Mr G. Butler
A.Quinney
Mr M Vickers
Mr D Hall
Mr R Williams
Mrs. J Habdon
Mr Schulz
Ruth & Paul I'Bell

If you would all be so kind as to let me know your user name on here so that we can add you to our rally list. Please

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Jacquie Mr R Chubb is us we are already confirmed on the rally page
Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> Hi Jacquie Mr R Chubb is us we are already confirmed on the rally page
> Lin


Thanks Lin I thought Chubb rang a bell

Now that just leaves 16 more :roll: to find who they are

Mr I Thomas
Mr K. Berwick
Mr R Merrett
Mr M Tomblin
Mr K Broadbent
Mr M Exton
Mr P Walton
Karren & Tony King
Mr G. Butler
A.Quinney
Mr M Vickers
Mr D Hall
Mr R Williams
Mrs. J Habdon
Mr Schulz
Ruth & Paul I'Bell

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of the above folks are *not* members of MHF then they will not be allowed to camp in our area as you will not be covered by our insurance.

Those that *are* members and have not added they name to our rally list will also not be camping with us as we do have to have all your details listed on our list for you to be covered by our insurance, so if you are a member please add yourself to the rally list pdq. Thanks

Romsey Rally

Jacquie


----------



## Appletreex (Nov 30, 2010)

*Motorhome Facts Rally at Broadlands House. Romsey*

Come on everyone. This is a great show in a beautiful setting and only a really short walk into Romsey. This is the third year and has become quite a large event. We have a large number of motorhomes on display and you will not be disappointed with the show.

John from Appletree (who run the show)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As John from Appletree says it really is a nice place to rally.

We have a change of marshal you now have Brillopad in charge at Romesy Dennis & Brenda  so be prepared for fun and games lol

The cost is only £10 per night for MHF Members if pre booked with Appletree. When booking please give Appletree you user name on here.

At the moment we only have 4 attendees that have booked  so could a few more of you get yourselves on the rally listy please.

Booking closes for this on 1st April so you still have a week in which to book.


Jacquie


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

I've reserved a place with MHF. Opened PDF booking form, but don't seem to be able to complete it online. So not sure how to attach form to email if I can't fill it in on the computer. Presumably, have to print hard copy and then post it to Appletree. Not currently linked to my printer, so will have to wait till next week, as I'm going away for a few days. Form doesn't seem to be computer user-friendly, but looking forward to coming to Romsey.

Veronica + dogs


----------



## Appletreex (Nov 30, 2010)

*Broadlands*

Hi

You can phone the booking in on 01395 277002

John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

veron said:


> I've reserved a place with MHF. Opened PDF booking form, but don't seem to be able to complete it online. So not sure how to attach form to email if I can't fill it in on the computer. Presumably, have to print hard copy and then post it to Appletree. Not currently linked to my printer, so will have to wait till next week, as I'm going away for a few days. Form doesn't seem to be computer user-friendly, but looking forward to coming to Romsey.
> 
> Veronica + dogs


Hi Veronica

Just phone to book say you want to camp with Motorhomefacts and give them your user name on here along with your full name

Jacquie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all, only two weeks to the broadlands show and there are 5 people still not confirmed so please get your names down and join us at romsey for a good show.

Dennis


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we have another joining us at Romsey well done macd have you booked?

We still have quite a few unconfirmed on the rally listy you only have till* Friday 1st April* in which to book*THAT IS THIS COMING FRIDAY FOLKS*

motorhomer2
OldWomble
rosmic
TheOrch
macd

J acquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING ROMSEY*

These folks are still unconfirmed on the rally list have you now booked :?:

motorhomer2
theorch
OldWomble

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

 Booking for this show is now CLOSED

Unlike some shows you cannot just turn up at the gate and pay to camp at this show. It had to be pre-booked sorry.

Can everyone who has pre-booked to camp with Motorhomefacts at the show please download and print this Window Poster:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

Write your names on it and put it in your windscreen, so that Dennis(brillopad), the rally marshal, can see who you are when you arrive at the rally. Thanks.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Home safe and sound. Lovely setting in the grounds of Broadlands. Brillant weather. Thanks to Dennis and Brenda.
Richand Lin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks to Brenda and Dennis for organising a great weekend at a fabulous venue and unbeatable weather.Ray & Lesley


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Also from us....thanks to Dennis and Brenda....and all the lovely folk there. Had a great time.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just home after a very nice weekend, thank you to brenda and dennis for makeing us all welcombe...... the sun also helped as well...


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Had trouble finding this link. Thanks to Dennis and Brenda, Ray and Lesley, and others. Have got the bike going and dog trailer connected! Wanted to attach photo, but can't work out how to do it. Haven't used any more of the dry wash again yet. Thanks for all your help and advice. Very enjoyable weekend. Looking forward to Newbury.


----------

